# Egg Levitation



## dry3210 (Apr 6, 2010)

Was attempting to get some easter like pics of the kid but he wasn't too thrilled however this picture makes me chuckle a bit

"I can levitate this egg with my mind"


----------



## smackitsakic (Apr 7, 2010)

haha that's a lot of focus!  Neat pic - especially if you can crop the string and your hand out


----------



## srinaldo86 (Apr 7, 2010)

The force is strong with this one... 




(This is kind of a crappy quick edit but just for fun...)


----------



## dry3210 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ha ha awesome edit


----------



## smackitsakic (Apr 8, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Apr 12, 2010)

Very nice! A jedi someday he will be.


----------

